# What to do with dirty goat bedding?



## SparrowsSong (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm really not interested in composting right now, as we don't have a garden (the chickens and goat are living where the garden used to be.) So what can I do with the dirty goat bedding? Will the smell go away if it just sits out in the sun, or should I burn it? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I take mine out in the field and dump it all over the place. Grass grows really well there  if your property is big enough just dump it some place. I don't notice a smell at all when it dries out but then again I don't think my bucks smell as bad as my family says either


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm with Jessica - I spread it where I want to improve the soil, fill in a low spot, and/or get grass growing...any seeds left will germinate and - voila! The smell goes away really quickly. Spread it reasonably thin, especially if you're putting it over existing vegetation as too thick a layer will smother the existing plants. I do not suggest using it as garden mulch since the same seeds that are so wonderful sprouting in your paddocks and fields are a major headache sprouting in your garden beds!:tears:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do the same thing. Pick an area that needs fertilizing, dump and spread. We will do it all over our yard so we usually have an area of the yard that looks bad but sure looks great when it finishes composting and we put grass seed down. Any hay or straw we burn and mix in with the rest of the waste.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I ether fill in low spots in my yard, use it in the garden, or burn it. When I had chickens they would scratch the hay/manure mix I dumped in the low spots and kinda leveled it out for me. I usually only burn it if its been a really wet year and There's just too much mud mixed in, but normally it's dry. It grows grass really well and I put some hay manure mixture around my rose bush before planting it late summer and so far it still has green leaves and we are roughly halfway through our winter.:razz:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

MoonShadow said:


> I ether fill in low spots in my yard, use it in the garden, or burn it. When I had chickens they would scratch the hay/manure mix I dumped in the low spots and kinda leveled it out for me. I usually only burn it if its been a really wet year and There's just too much mud mixed in, but normally it's dry. It grows grass really well and I put some hay manure mixture around my rose bush before planting it late summer and so far it still has green leaves and we are roughly halfway through our winter.:razz:


My uncle used to put my grandmother's roses to bed for the winter with barn cleanout. She always had some of the prettiest roses in the state!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I use it to fill in low places (ie mosquito breeding pools!) in our woods. My husband whacked a path through the woods for cross country skiing and I also use the muck (in the warm months, of course) to fill in the odd spots on the path. No smell from spreading in the woods. The only time we had an odor problem was when I piled it thick a little too close to the house.


----------



## SparrowsSong (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you all very much!


----------

